# Unroofed 4 sinus tracts?



## Sage123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello can someone please help.

I have a penile inclusion sinus tract DX with a Lysis of penile suture tracts procedure. 

Doc unroofed 4 sinus tracts.

Any help on the CPT code for the lysis of penile suture tracts?

Thank you,


----------

